# Dream, Live, Laugh, Love



## Tattoodan

Hi all,

Many thanks for your help in the past and I hope you will help me again, I am looking for the translation to the following words;

Dream
Live
Laugh
Love

Thanks


----------



## faro_kc

to dream يحلم or يرى في المنام
to live يعيش or يسكن or يقيم
to laugh يضحك
to love يحب


----------



## Tattoodan

Hi, why are there alternatives? Why does there need to be a "to" infront of each? Basically it is a shorten down version of two quotes that I like, so only need the individual words, one after the other.


----------



## ahmedcowon

In English,words can be nouns or verbs, *faro-kc* wrote the verbs because the word "live" is not a noun.


----------



## Tattoodan

Ok, hmmmm. What about the whole quote? Which is - Live every moment, laugh everyday, love beyond words?


----------



## ahmedcowon

You want the verbs in the "Imperative mood".

For the translation to the whole quote:
"Live every moment, laugh everyday, love beyond words"
عش كل لحظة, اضحك كل يوم, حب خارج الكلمات

The verb "Dream" means احلم


----------



## Tattoodan

ahmedcowon said:


> You want the verbs in the "Imperative mood".
> 
> 
> For the translation to the whole quote:
> "Live every moment, laugh everyday, love beyond words"
> عش كل لحظة, اضحك كل يوم, حب خارج الكلمات
> 
> 
> The verb "Dream" means احلم






So if I had a tattoo with just the highlighted parts below would it make sense and translate?


حب (Dream)
عش (Live)
اضحك (Laugh)
حب (Love)


Thanks


----------



## ahmedcowon

yes, of course



Tattoodan said:


> احلم (Dream)


----------



## tr463

Tattoodan said:


> So if I had a tattoo with just the highlighted parts below would it make sense and translate?
> 
> 
> حباحلم (Dream)
> عش (Live)
> اضحك (Laugh)
> حب (Love)
> 
> 
> Thanks



You should look through the dictionary, I'm sure all of these words are there already: http://wordreference.com/aren/


----------



## Tattoodan

ahmedcowon said:


> yes, of course



which dream is it?


احلم (Dream) 
حباحلم (Dream)
عش (Live)
اضحك (Laugh)
حب (Love)


----------



## ahmedcowon

Tattoodan said:


> احلم (Dream)
> عش (Live)
> اضحك (Laugh)
> حب (Love)


----------



## Tattoodan

Thank you very much


----------



## faro_kc

The verb   LOVE    in the imperative form is

أَحِبَّ

not حب which is a noun i.e. love (n).


----------



## Tattoodan

Hi, I am still confused on this one. I seem to have been given so many variations of each word. I also did some google searching and again got different answers, which ones is it? احلم (Dream) 
حباحلم (Dream)
عش (Live)
اضحك (Laugh)
حب (Love)


----------



## Tattoodan

Or     احلم (Dream)
عش (Live)
اضحك (Laugh)
حب (Love)


----------



## Tattoodan

I am after the words as a shortened down mix of two quotes I like. So I would be after the "Dream" for "Dream as if you will live forever" and the "Live" for "Live as if you will die today". I want the "Live" also for "Live every moment", the "Laugh" for "Laugh every day" and the "Love" for "Love beyond words". Thanks


----------



## AndyRoo

Hi,

They are all OK except "Love" - which should be أحب (=the imperative form, rather than the noun which you had).

EDIT: I think this is incorrect (see below).


----------



## Tattoodan

But i was given two different variations of Dream (see my two posts above yours). Also i was told that dream didnt need that extra l shape at the end? 

I was also told by Ahmed that the l shape wasnt needed at end of love. 

Which is correct?

Id be so grateful if you guys could post each word as it properly should be in a list one word under the other so i have it properly in a post. 

Also what difference does the extra l shape make? Would a person who spoke/read Arabic still know it meant Dream or Love?

I dont want to end up with something that doesnt mean what i want. 

Its such beautiful script but needs to be right. 

Thanks.


----------



## AndyRoo

These are the correct ones:
احلم (Dream)
عش (Live)
اضحك (Laugh)

EDIT: Contrary to what I said and what others have said above, I think the correct form of the imperative for love is:
أحبب (Love) (this one is different to what you had)

Sorry, I missed your previous post: This: حباحلم (Dream) is totally incorrect - it seems to be love+dream stuck together, I guess by accident.

PS: The shape أ is at the beginning of the word أحبب , as Arabic is read from right to left. Without this shape the word just means "love", the noun - e.g. as in "love is a wonderful thing" (and on its own it would normally be written "the love": الحب   )
PPS: These forms are the imperative to a man (singular) - (or to people in general, I guess). Arabic has different forms of the imperative depending on the sex and number of people you are speaking to.

I'd wait for a few more confirmations before you go ahead!!


----------



## Tattoodan

Thanks. You say its the beginning of the word, well on a word like "my heart" which is قلبي and "my soul" which is روحي i thought the s shape with the two dots underneath was the "my" part but thats at the left, so if read from right to left wouldnt it read "heart my" and "soul my" instead? 

I know its off topic but im wondering as i have these tattooed on me one under the other to read;
my heart
my soul

so i want to make sure its right.


----------



## AndyRoo

Tattoodan said:


> Thanks. You say its the beginning of the word, well on a word like "my heart" which is قلبي and "my soul" which is روحي i thought the s shape with the two dots underneath was the "my" part but thats at the left, so if read from right to left wouldnt it read "heart my" and "soul my" instead?
> 
> I know its off topic but im wondering as i have these tattooed on me one under the other to read;
> my heart
> my soul
> 
> so i want to make sure its right.



They are correct - and in Arabic you do indeed say "heart my" and "soul my".


----------



## Tattoodan

Phew. 

If someone else can also clarify the translation you put in the previous posts so i can get the 100% correct ones for

dream
live
laugh
love

thanks


----------



## barkoosh

احلم
عش
اضحك
أحب

أحب and أحبب are both correct.


----------



## MarcB

In Arabic the possesive/my attaches to the end of the word,i.e. the left.


----------

